# "Ayuda" diseno de PCB de valvulas



## digito (Ene 6, 2017)

Hola a todos, acepto sugerencia para disenar un PCB donde haya valvulas tipo ECC82 ...

desde ya muchas gracias y saludos a todos.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 6, 2017)

Casi cualquier sofware de diseño de PCB´s te sirve, solo que tendrás que crear los modelos de zócalos


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ene 6, 2017)

Hola a todos , jo personalmente no mi gusta armar los zocalos de valvulas directamente  en tarjetas de circuito inpreso justamente porque con lo pasar de lo tienpo lo calientamento generado por las valvulas torna las soldas crudas entre los pinos del zocalos y la PCB generando intermitentes y molestos malos contactos.    
Lo mejor a hacer es conectar por meo de hilos de cubre flexible la tarjeta de circuito inpreso hasta lo zocalo de la valvula .
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## digito (Ene 7, 2017)

> Casi cualquier sofware de diseño de PCB´s te sirve, solo que tendrás que crear los modelos de zócalos


, Gracias a mi amigo de siempre Mr. Fogonazo, uso casi siempre Proteus I. el problema me parece es que tengo que lograr en hacer lo que me dices, el problema es que no se crear el modelo de zocalo, voy a ver si encuentro algun tutorial, desde ya gracias por la sugerencia, es bueno también lo que dice Mr. Daniel Lopez, Gracias y Saludos a los dos, chauuuuu y hasta siempre.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 7, 2017)

digito dijo:


> , Gracias a mi amigo de siempre Mr. Fogonazo, uso casi siempre Proteus I. el problema me parece es que tengo que lograr en hacer lo que me dices, el problema es que no se crear el modelo de zocalo, voy a ver si encuentro algun tutorial, desde ya gracias por la sugerencia, es bueno también lo que dice Mr. Daniel Lopez, Gracias y Saludos a los dos, chauuuuu y hasta siempre.



No tengo hechas muchas PCB´s con válvulas, y las que realicé fueron con válvulas de señal, que si bien calientan no lo hacen al punto de dañar la PCB, como lo haría una de potencia, un zócalo de buena calidad me dió resultado en aislar la temperatura.

Lee este *tema*


----------



## digito (Ene 7, 2017)

....Desde ya muchas gracias, y Chauuuu, hasta la proxima que tenga un buen Dia.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ene 7, 2017)

Hola a todos , en realidad la tenperatura generada por la valvula mismo que esa sea de pequeños sinales (baja potenzia) es conduzida por los pinos hasta los terminales del zocalo y esa a lo PCB , NO daña la PCB , pero con lo pasar de los años torna la soldadura cruda y eso genera malos contactos molestos.
Eso que aclaro aca es basado en la esperiencia adquirida cuando arreglava televisores aun blanco y negro que por sener "moderno" para la epoca  enpleyavam tarjeta de circuito inpreso en circuitos valvulados y o hibridos con transistores.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## digito (Ene 7, 2017)

...Hola la valvula que utilizaria serie una 12AU7, no calienta tanto....chauuuuu


----------



## pandacba (Ene 7, 2017)

Eligiendo el estaño de buena calildad, y estando bien limpio los contactos es poco probable que eso sucede
Como por ejemplo utilzando estaño plata para uso en electrónica, diseñando las perforaciones en el pcb que permita un buen flujo de aire y utilzando fibra de vidrio de buena calidad(las de muy buena calidad tienen una altísima resistencia al calor) y por último un fan que permita el flujo adecuado de aire y chau problema!!!
De echo en los 70 en nuestro páis se fabricaban televisores híbridos al igual que en Brasil y funcionaban muy bien, marcas como Philips, Philco etc


----------



## digito (Ene 8, 2017)

...Hola a todos le voy a mostrar la plaqueta de experimentación "despues de probar unos cuantos componentes, al fin de escuchar algo fantastico", y como me gustó el resultado final quisiera hacer algo más prolijo....gracias a todos, Chauuuuu


----------

